# Alcohol and chainsaws DONT mix



## undee70ss (Dec 14, 2016)

Things can just go bad when drinking and sawing 
https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ly-chops-off-friends-penis-with-chainsaw/amp/


----------



## TBS (Dec 14, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 14, 2016)

undee70ss said:


> Things can just go bad when drinking and sawing
> https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ly-chops-off-friends-penis-with-chainsaw/amp/


just thinking aloud ; Are Docs able to transplant from idiot onto one who lost ....


----------



## TBS (Dec 14, 2016)

They can. I think he owes the guy that much.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Feb 4, 2017)

"I'm not a criminal, I hope I don't go to prison"


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not even going to open the post, title says it all.


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 5, 2017)

...and with friends like that who needs enemies or Lorrana Bobbitt?


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 5, 2017)

Hahaha =dead pal lol


----------



## MattG (Feb 24, 2017)

undee70ss said:


> Things can just go bad when drinking and sawing
> https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ly-chops-off-friends-penis-with-chainsaw/amp/


I bet they ain't friends any more!


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 24, 2017)

MattG said:


> I bet they ain't friends any more!


No doubt!!...I'd be planning on his transformation to kinda resemble a corpse....


----------



## square1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't drunk how care I am, No one is getting near those parts with a chainsaw!


----------

